# My Girl wants to gain!



## Chad (Mar 18, 2008)

So, was talking to my g/f last night and she's decided to get bigger. I am happy with whatever she decides, however, she knew that I was into feederism and I guess wants to try it out for a bit. Here are some pics of her, tell me what you think. 

View attachment baby1.jpg


View attachment baby2.jpg


View attachment baby3.jpg


----------



## biackrlng (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh Yea Chad I think the results of her gaining will be fantastic KEep us in the loop to see the results and fun the both of you are going to have


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

She looks beautiful the way she is. You really can't go wrong if she gains or stays the same. Shes a knockout.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 18, 2008)

Let me be the first to say I am incredibly jealous, you magnificent bastard!

You're a lucky man. She's lovely. I hope gaining suits her.


----------



## GordoNegro (Mar 18, 2008)

Take it slow and hope it agrees with her.
Though I will say it can be a thrilling and rewarding feeling should she want to gain regardless of whether you were into feederism or not.


----------



## plumpum (Mar 18, 2008)

She is SMOKIN' HOT!  

An absolute Stunna! DAMN!~ :eat2:


----------



## IrishBard (Mar 18, 2008)

if she wants to, then ask her why. If she wants to do it because she like it, the take GordoNegros suggestion. If she wants to do it because she wants to make you happy, then you've got two choices. You could take option A) or say your happy the way she is. 

I'm so envious of you, your in the perfect position. A absolutely beautiful girlfriend who is willing to try gaining!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 18, 2008)

She's already a fox!

You're a lucky dude, sir.


Dennis


----------



## Chad (Mar 19, 2008)

Alright thanks guys! Tot, that's gonna be my catchphrase from now on out, you magnificient loser


----------



## moby-jones (Mar 19, 2008)

you lucky basterd.
She is [B]SMOKING HOT[/B]


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope she wants to gain for herself, and not just for you.

Stay healthy! =o Olive oil is a great way to add fat to most dishes while keeping your heart in shape.


----------



## Chad (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, I talked to her last night. She says she wants to do this for herself, because she just wants to eat normal? She usually eats salads, or small pastas when we go out, she eats healthy which I feel is normal. I guess she just wants to enjoy a burger with me or something, who knows? I'm fine with her at whatever weight she wants to be. However, our sexual relationship is at a whole new level.


----------



## Chad (Mar 21, 2008)

Sad to say, the girl is using me for my money! So, there will be no further updates with her, because there will be no more of her in my life. Sorry, yes she is very beautiful, but she needs to learn to fend for herself.


----------



## eyesforyou (Mar 21, 2008)

That's unfortunate. Best of luck with any future romantic engagements


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Mar 22, 2008)

Damn. Sorry to hear that man. I hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## curt (Mar 30, 2008)

Poor dude -- you go as far as posting her pic to solicit reactions from us horndogs and then she only wants you for your $$. You deserve better...


----------



## puddingpops11 (Apr 7, 2008)

i'm a girl soz i wouldnt really say i find her attractive cuz i'm a girl but dude how can u doubt liking her for how she looks *sighs* so jujmental!


----------



## Hk1 (Apr 7, 2008)

He can do better. She wasn't all that attractive.


----------

